
The NFL is no league for old men - pitt1980
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-nfl-is-no-league-for-old-men/
======
pitt1980
Teams in the past have bucked this trend, though. The George Allen-coached
Washington teams in the 1970s were nicknamed “The Over-The-Hill Gang” after
they systematically traded draft picks for veterans. In 1971, the average age
of Allen’s starters was 29.4, and the team had 11 starters over the age of 30.
But Washington won nine games that season and 11 the following year, in which
they regularly started nine 30-somethings en route to the NFC championship.

Could there be a market inefficiency in older players today, similar to the
one that Allen exploited nearly 50 years ago? It seems like Jon Gruden is
determined to find out. Last year, the Raiders had eight 30-something
starters, tied with Arizona for the league high. A total of six — safety
Reggie Nelson, tackle Donald Penn, running back Marshawn Lynch, tight ends
Jared Cook and Lee Smith, and defensive end Bruce Irvin — remain. And the team
has added linebacker Derrick Johnson (36 this year), safety Marcus Gilchrist
(30) and wideout Jordy Nelson (33) as projected starters. Plus, the team
signed 32-year-old Dominique Rodgers-Cromartie last week to fortify an injury-
depleted defensive backfield. Gruden was surprised that he was even available.

“Somebody that has a history in this league,” the Raiders coach said to The
Fresno Bee. “He’s got a lot of clout, and a lot of people know who he is.
We’re hoping we can rejuvenate him and get him acclimated to our defense and
potentially utilize his skills he’s proven for a long time.”

So it seems like the Raiders are set to put a lot more gray into the Silver
and Black. For that, in today’s NFL, they don’t have much competition.

